# What to do?



## Vi Za (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,
I have make desision to make. Story:together with my wife for 22years two grown up kids. Past:2.5 years ago I have emotional affaire with coworker which ended in carpark back seat. My wife have discovered it by putting tape recorder in my bag. Discovery wasn't pleasant, but we decided to stay together. (I didn't quit my job as I'm in very narrow field of employability and I have sexually transmitted debt(my wife like to spend on new staff,big mistake to have joint account). I informed my superior without giving much detail, what I cannot work with girl who is married and have relation with me. So I drop all contacts. Just blank. Present: my wife went to a GP and that good women doctor said to her,best thing to do is to have a lover so it will be better in long run for my wife health. And as staff goes ( my wife gorgios,very smart, but not emotionally open all this years) found coworker to have fun. As usual things new hair, new lingerie, after-glow after long hours at work. Classic infidelity sights. Now we on holidays for 2 weeks, she just craving for him, but make it more fun and feel better about herself she keep telling me why I have an affair 2.5 years ago ,why I have to do it? Why this, why that. I made confession that yes I have s.x with girl and when I ask my wife same thing she saiyng she will never do it inside marriage and if she do it I will be first to know.Yet her situation in reverse.( this time i recorded her and it wasnt pleasant to listen espesialy when you wife saying that i'm always was to clingy and that guy need to release his energy with her because he is in prison with his wife)She is playing savior with her coworker(who is married with two kids)and banging him all way throug. Thank god she have decency not to kiss me after performing fellatio on coworker. My question what to do? I know where and when they do it. Shall I walk on them? Shall I tell his wife and CEO of her where she work( they do it at work)? Shall I forget about it and think it as a punishment from god for what I done? And after walking on them what's next? And if I will not walk on them she will continue to torcher herself and me with my affair. Mad situation.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

tell his wife, then tell your wife boss.
don't tell her you are doing this just do it.
she playing you for a fool. and sue the gp for malpractice.

she is not torturing herself. she is cak eating.
she lied to your face. so the next time she meet him, go there with their boss as a witness.

when she ask why you did that to her, tell her you was truthful about your wrong, she is a lying cheat.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Tell his wife and everyone you can.

Also tell everyone about the lousy doctor who advised your wife to cheat. I recommend you send the bill for your diviorce lawyer to your wifes doctor.

Why would you stay with someone like your wife who do easily cheats on you? Leave her, expose the OM, and send the bill to the bad doctor.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

You don't have to be a doctor to be able to tell that the advice given to your wife is ridiculous. Its just another excuse to help her act that way and sleep at night. I suggest you follow the advice given in the first few posts, solid, straight forward. Don't beg, don't be nice to your wife to "win" her back, consequences are needed. You may have cheated as well, major wrong, but it does not and will never justify her cheating, in fact it is worse that she cheated, knowing how horrible it feels, destroys, and changes people/relationships.


----------



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

That is all well and good but did the Doctor say that or did the wife make up a tale to justify what she was about to do?


----------



## Vi Za (Sep 28, 2012)

She also told our kids about my affair and its seems fear if I tell them same about they mother. Thank you for support. About doctor I think it's a wife tail. The thing is she have always have her way in our marriage. If she late, me:why late?W: or lots of work, long shopping alone on weekends etc. 
Me:Honey do you wanted to go out? W:No I'm tired. Meo You wanted to go together to some weekend out?w:No I'm tired.me:why we don't have friends? W:I don't trust friends.
Yet she always have men friends around her at work. No girlfriends. W:Girls are stupid. yeah cause they cannot f..k you. I should notice it sooner. Before my affair she took wedding ring off and said she doesn't wanted it anymore. Anyway. Thank you all.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

So what are YOU going to do, beside relay her words to us??

You said you had proof, and know where they do it. 
If you bust her with witnesses your kids will know the truth.

So again, what are YOU going to do?
What do you want ?


----------



## giashasa2012 (Aug 16, 2012)

No the situation is not mad its simple.
Divorce her . She does not respect you and possible hates you.


----------

